# Palm. Springs Schwinn



## doa1911 (Jul 1, 2015)

I contacted the owner on this bike tonight and bought it. Come to find out he is a well known British car restorer. He even gets most of his parts from a friend of mine. He has had the bike for over 30 years.  We made deal and he is going to ship me the bike. It is a Sky Blue 1962 model.

See what you guys have done, lam buying more bikes. At the same time I would also like to say thank you. You have renewed my interest.


----------



## doa1911 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry, l'm referring to the Schwinn Superior in Palm Springs CA. He is 80 years old and owned the bike over 30 years. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 1, 2015)

Awesome, glad you got it! Please post some pics when you can. I will have one of these one day...


----------



## doa1911 (Jul 1, 2015)

*62 Schwinn Superior*



Metacortex said:


> Awesome, glad you got it! Please post some pics when you can. I will have one of these one day...




Will do soon as I can!!


----------

